# BMW Recalling 198,000 V8 and V12-powered BMW and Rolls-Royce Models



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

BMW of North America is submitting a letter to the National Highway Transportation Safety Administration (NHTSA) this week announcing a voluntary recall of approximately 198,000 V8 and V12-powered BMW 5 Series, 6 Series, 7 Series, and Rolls-Royce Motor Cars models produced between the 2002 and 2010 model years. In the affected vehicles, a leak may develop in the power braking system, potentially causing a vacuum loss and consequent reduction of power braking assistance. Mechanical braking is still available to slow and stop the vehicle. There has been no report of accidents or injuries.

BMW has prepared an inspection and repair procedure and will distribute replacement parts throughout the North American dealer network. Letters will be sent by First Class mail to owners of affected vehicles in the coming weeks, requesting the scheduling of a service appointment with an Authorized BMW Center to check their vehicle.

Drivers who experience reduced power braking assistance should immediately schedule a service appointment with an Authorized BMW Center. Customers with further questions should contact BMW Customer Relations at 1-800-525-7417 or email [email protected].

*Affected BMW models include:*
* 2002-08 BMW 745i/Li, 750i/Li, and 760i/Li
* 2007-08 BMW Alpina B7
* 2004-10 BMW 645i and 650i
* 2004-10 BMW 545i and 550i

*Affected Rolls-Royce Motor Cars models include:*
* 2003-2010 Rolls-Royce Phantom models
(does not include Rolls-Royce Ghost)


----------



## Hu99 (Aug 29, 2010)

Isn't there any car you can rely on any more?


----------



## Elias (Jun 26, 2005)

Oh, I like the way BMW thinks they recall the RR but the N54 HPFP issue only gets an extention of warranty, I guess spending 60k on a car these days just doesn't go very far.


----------



## LeVandaman (Aug 7, 2009)

VW is going to point and laugh... :tsk:


----------



## captainaudio (Jul 17, 2007)

When they recall they recall the E9X with with the POS sport suspension they will get my attention.

CA


----------



## Fast Bob (Jun 4, 2004)

I wonder if any Gulfstream G550s will be recalled....


----------



## cn90 (Mar 27, 2006)

*BMW to recall 200K cars*

I don't know if this affects anyone of you but here you go: BMW to recall 200K cars.

http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2010/10/01/business/main6917681.shtml


----------



## wolfen (Jul 2, 2007)

Oh Look BMW is doing the right thing and issuing a recall BEFORE an accident happened and anyone died. See that GM? See what professional companies do?


----------



## rtanov (Apr 30, 2006)

Looks like it affects lots of us:
"The recall affects V8 and V12-powered BMW 5 Series, 6 Series, 7 Series, and Rolls-Royce models produced between July 2001 and November 2009."
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-11452486
Better check with the dealer...


----------



## Tema (Aug 18, 2010)

why only v8 v12? v6 dont need the brake. i think its a pr move maan


----------



## rtanov (Apr 30, 2006)

My dealer did not know anything about it and I could not find it in the NHTSA database. Looks like it is not on yet if at all.


----------



## Fudman (Apr 29, 2007)

Rest easy, no e39s affected.


----------



## TechFreak (Aug 30, 2009)

For those in the UK .....here's the info from BBC NEWS :

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-11452486

350,000 vehicles GLOBALLY !

.


----------



## bluebee (Mar 2, 2008)

*Summary of recall details*

*I wondered what the problem was ... so ... reading the articles:*
- a vacuum leak in the power brakes causes loss of power assist
- mechanical brakes are unaffected
- they found it, they say, by combing their service records
- Info at 800-525-7417 or [email protected]
- affects 2004-2010 BMW 545i and 550i
- affects 2004-2010 BMW 645i and 650i
- affects 2002-2008 BMW 745i/Li, 750i/Li and 760i/Li
- affects 2007-2008 BMW Alpina B7
- affects 2003-2010 Rolls Royce Phantom 
- 350K vehicles recalled worldwide (198,000 in the US & 11,427 are in the UK)
- the NHTSA is investigating a similar problem on the Mini

Now, I wonder what they'll do about these OTHER problems they can find by looking at their service records ... 

- plastic expansion tank, radiator, & thermostat housings that blow up due to faulty plastic mostly at the upper hose neck but also in the expansion tank and thermostat housing (1) 
- steel resistance-welded ABS control module power wires that break off their gold contact because of being too close to the engine (1) (2) (3) ... Abs control module autopsy (1) (2) ... why the diagnostic tools fail (1) 
- I6 vanos seals made out of the wrong materials so that they harden and leak causing degrading performance (1)
- poorly designed V8 valley pan gaskets that leak coolant (1) (2) 
- headlight adjusters that simply crumble over time causing the lights to point downward (0) (1) (2) (3) (4) (5) (6) (7) (8) (9) (10) (11) (12)
- fan-control (FSU/FSR) modules that are practically sure to go schizo due to poor heat-sink design (1) (2) (3) (4) (5) (6) (7) ... Autopsy (1) (2) (3) (4) 
- rear vapor barrier seals that allow rain water to fill the rear footwell (1) (2) (3) (4) (5) (6) 
- windshield & back window molding that crumbles in three years due to poor choice of materials (1) (2)
- jack pads that fall off the underside of the frame due to poor latch design causing jack failures & wind noise (1) (2) (3)
- cabin-filter housing design that allows small drain hoses to clog with leaves causing gym-sock smells (1) (2) (3)
- roundels that wash away in the car wash over time (1) 
- a trunk loom wiring harness designed to chafe causing all sorts of light and fuse blowing and locking problems (1) (2)
- violent shudder upon front-wheel braking on bumps because the front suspension dies prematurely unbeknownst to the driver (1) (2) (3) (4) (5) (6)
- rear-window regulators that stop the windows from closing (1) (2) (3) (4) (5) (6) (7) (8) (9) (10) (11) (12)
- low mounted ambient temperature sensors practically designed to be ripped off on a parking curb (1) (2) (3) (4) (5) 
- annoying automatic door-lock mechanism that cost $100 to undo (1) (2) 
- lousy pink tape allowing pixels to die on cluster & MID (1) (2) (3) (4) & MID removal instructions (1) (2) (3)
- useless cupholders and painful front armrest consoles (1) 
- constantly wet power steering reservoirs due to poor O-ring design (1) (2)
- power steering hose clamps practically guaranteed to leak (1) (2)
- wood trim whose varnish cracks and whose cd cover doors rattle (1) (2) (3) 
- plastic trim around the air vents which invariably crack at the corners (1) 
- seat covers that don't protect the control box for the tilting steering and moving seat (1) (2) (3) (4) (5) (6) 
- seat cables that fall out causing seat twist *(1) (2) (3) (4) (5) (6) ** (7) ** (8)*(9) *(10)*
- windshield reservoirs prone to leaking due to an ill-fitting pump o-ring gasket (1) 
- crankcase ventilation valve (CCV) clogs, raising pressures, blowing the head gasket and/or valve cover gasket (VCG) and oil filter housing (OFH) gasket & causing vacuum leaks (1) (1) (2) (4)
- the secondary air pump (SAP) valve (aka diverter valve) clogs, taking out the SAS (1) (2) (3) (4)
- ignition switch that fails causing electrical problems (1) (2) (3) (4) (5) (6) (7) (8)
- the mass air flow sensor (MAF) and idle control valve (ICV) require periodic cleaning (1) (2)
- fluid-filled thrust arm bushings that crack and tear causing vibrations at speed (1) (2) (3) (4) 
- before your alternator goes bad on you, buy the rebuild parts AHEAD of time so you get QUALITY components (1) (2)
- the DISA valve flap breaks, sometimes with parts sucked into the intake manifold (1) (2) (3) (4) (5) (6) (7) (8)


----------



## One28i (Mar 9, 2006)

Its a vacuum hose folks, nothing major. No big deal!


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

Damn I will have to tell my driver to bring the rolls in for it's recall...Blast!


----------

